# Kyokushi Kata Takyoku Sano Itch



## senseiblackbelt (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi,
Im relatively new to karate and on wednesday i was asked to learn the kyokushi kata takyoku sano itch. Ive watched some other ppl do it and i know u have to punch but thats about it. And ive watched a video on it and ppl in my class did three punches while in the video the guy did two punches... any explanation?

Also can someone explain the direction u start punching and turn your body around and also can someone explain the steps to do the kata?

Wud help out a lot


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 1, 2016)

senseiblackbelt said:


> Hi,
> Im relatively new to karate and on wednesday i was asked to learn the kyokushi kata takyoku sano itch. Ive watched some other ppl do it and i know u have to punch but thats about it. And ive watched a video on it and ppl in my class did three punches while in the video the guy did two punches... any explanation?
> 
> Also can someone explain the direction u start punching and turn your body around and also can someone explain the steps to do the kata?
> ...


These really seem like questions to ask your instructor.


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Apr 1, 2016)

senseiblackbelt said:


> Hi,
> Im relatively new to karate and on wednesday i was asked to learn the kyokushi kata takyoku sano itch. Ive watched some other ppl do it and i know u have to punch but thats about it. And ive watched a video on it and ppl in my class did three punches while in the video the guy did two punches... any explanation?
> 
> Also can someone explain the direction u start punching and turn your body around and also can someone explain the steps to do the kata?
> ...


No since I don't do kyoshikin but what do you mean you were asked to learn it? Surely it's the instructors job to teach you it not for them to tell you to learn it yourself and if they are doing that I'd be asking serious questions about how legitimate they are


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Apr 1, 2016)

He did teach it but i didnt get the hang of it
so he gave me homework and tole me to practise it at home.


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Apr 1, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> These really seem like questions to ask your instructor.



Arent u n instructor? Can u pls help me pls just give me whatever you know i really nned this


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## jks9199 (Apr 1, 2016)

senseiblackbelt said:


> Arent u n instructor? Can u pls help me pls just give me whatever you know i really nned this


Many schools have their own idiosyncrasies in how they perform a kata.  Without knowing exactly what your school teaches -- it's hard for anyone to correct you over the internet.  And that's without even getting into things like being able to see what you're doing...  The most they might be able to do is refer you to YouTube and the like...

That said -- I would suggest you do the "homework" your teacher gave you -- and I kind of doubt it was "ask a bunch of folks on the web about it..."


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Apr 1, 2016)

jks9199 said:


> Many schools have their own idiosyncrasies in how they perform a kata.  Without knowing exactly what your school teaches -- it's hard for anyone to correct you over the internet.  And that's without even getting into things like being able to see what you're doing...  The most they might be able to do is refer you to YouTube and the like...
> 
> That said -- I would suggest you do the "homework" your teacher gave you -- and I kind of doubt it was "ask a bunch of folks on the web about it..."



Well im sorry i didnt know that each karate school had there own way of doing the kata. i thought that everyone did the same kata for each belt. Anyway thanks for clarifying


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 2, 2016)

JR 137 said:


>



Interesting, that's also TSD's Kee Cho Hyung Il Boo.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 2, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Interesting, that's also TSD's Kee Cho Hyung Il Boo.


Yeah, we've been over that "interesting coincidence" a few times....


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 2, 2016)

elder999 said:


> Yeah, we've been over that "interesting coincidence" a few times....



Well you didn't include me in the conversation so you shouldn't be surprised if I mention it. I've never heard of this 'Itch' style of karate before and as far as I was aware this is the first time the OP has posted this. He only joined a couple of days ago so this is a new conversation for him as well as me.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 2, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Well you didn't include me in the conversation so you shouldn't be surprised if I mention it. I've never heard of this 'Itch' style of karate before and as far as I was aware this is the first time the OP has posted this. He only joined a couple of days ago so this is a new conversation for him as well as me.


Pretty sure you've heard of kyokushin, Tez....

More to the point, pretty sure we're all familiar with the story of how the founders of the kwans mostly studied Japanese karate, and how their early forms were basically renamed and modified kata from shotokan.....if you're not, here's an example:curious


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 2, 2016)

elder999 said:


> Pretty sure you've heard of kyokushin, Tez....
> 
> More to the point, pretty sure we're all familiar with the story of how the founders of the kwans mostly studied Japanese karate, and how their early forms were basically renamed and modified kata from shotokan.....if you're not, here's an example:curious



Speak for yourself, I know very little about 'kwans' nor actually that much about Shotokan. I stick with Wado Ryu.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 2, 2016)

senseiblackbelt said:


> Well im sorry i didnt know that each karate school had there own way of doing the kata. i thought that everyone did the same kata for each belt. Anyway thanks for clarifying


There are indeed standard kata, which should be done in the specified way...

Except, different teachers, different schools, and different people put their own twist or emphasis on them...  One school may emphasize power, another perfect lock or stances, or speed...  and that emphasis gets reflected in doing a kata.  Somebody who really follows Ian Abernathy's work may perform and teach a kata slightly different than someone who accepts the more obvious, basic bunkai (interpretation/explication) of the kata.  And then...  There's a classic story about students doing a kata.  At one point in the kata, they suddenly take a jump back.  They more they try to figure it out, the more confused they become, because there just doesn't seem to be a logical reason for the movement.  So they ask their teacher.  And he's unsure, too... it's just how he was taught.  He goes to his own teacher... who ends up going to his teacher... Finally, there's a seminar, and they get a chance to ask the grandmaster.  He looks at the students, watches them perform the kata... and then "Oh, THAT jump?  The old dojo wasn't long enough to do the whole kata, and if you didn't move back there, you ran into the wall."

I told you to pay attention to the homework you were given.  When I teach my students a new form, especially if they're having trouble with something, I may give them drills and exercises shaped to their specific needs or to help them develop the strength or understand the form.  If they were to go to the web to seek answers, they may find themselves steered wrong.  I don't discourage them -- but I really NEED them to do the exercises I've given them more.  

Maybe if you explain more about what you're not understanding, someone can give you some more specific guidance.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 2, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Speak for yourself, I know very little about 'kwans' nor actually that much about Shotokan. I stick with Wado Ryu.



Which is kinda funny, since   Otsuka Hironori kept the Taikyoku, Pinan, Kusanku, Naihanchi, Chinto, Seisan,  and Bassai (off the top of my head) katas that he learned in Shotokan, when formulating Wado Ryu........

So,as fellow students of derivative arts, we *both* know something of the derivative arts they are derived from.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 3, 2016)

elder999 said:


> Which is kinda funny, since   Otsuka Hironori kept the Taikyoku, Pinan, Kusanku, Naihanchi, Chinto, Seisan,  and Bassai (off the top of my head) katas that he learned in Shotokan, when formulating Wado Ryu........
> 
> So,as fellow students of derivative arts, we *both* know something of the derivative arts they are derived from.



Not Taikyoku though. Knowing he brought them doesn't equate with me knowing little about 'kwans' though does it? I know a little about all sorts of things and lots about others, doesn't mean I know the same things as you do.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 3, 2016)

senseiblackbelt said:


> Hi,
> Im relatively new to karate and on wednesday i was asked to learn the kyokushi kata takyoku sano itch. Ive watched some other ppl do it and i know u have to punch but thats about it. And ive watched a video on it and ppl in my class did three punches while in the video the guy did two punches... any explanation?
> 
> Also can someone explain the direction u start punching and turn your body around and also can someone explain the steps to do the kata?
> ...



Taikyoku kata all follow the same pattern, in terms of direction.

Sosai Oyama wrote several books This one has the Taikyoku kata.

The pattern of the kata shouldn't change much, from school to school-if you're in a kyokushin school, though the rhythm might....you can't get this from the book, but the pattern in the book is a good reference.

There are three punches in taikyoku ichi...you might have thought there were two because of the rhythm-very often, the third punch comes a little quicker after the second than the second does after the first...


----------

